# Possible ISFP dancing with the daffodils.



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

bronwen said:


> That was one of the first tests I took. According to that test, I'm either an INFP or an INFJ. Just tonight I took a different test and, again, the result was INFJ. Gah. It's so frustrating! Maybe I should accept my INFJ-ness and move on.


Haha, I know that feeling . I got pretty low N and P scores when I took the test, and the ISFP and INFJ descriptions fit nearly perfectly alongside the INFP description. I guess there may not be any for sure way of determining your personality type, but the next best thing would be to look at each function and see which is your most dominant/secondary/etc. Ni, Fi?


----------

